# Momma Bear TTC #2 Baby Bear @ 37yo



## LillyTame

I have a parenting journal and all I've been talking about is TTC, I feel like that's not fair to Baby Bear #1. So I'll document our journey to #2 here.

#1 took us a little over 2yrs because we spent a lot of time looking at me and not working on OH. He ended up on Clomid and we got our very 1st BFP right in the time frame the doctor said the Clomid would start working. We've been trying for #2 now since March. If OH's sperm count is better, we'll keep trying until Jan, if no BFP then we'll start looking at me again too to make sure nothing has changed with me.

OH:
Semen Analysis - (normal >14mil/mL, >39% motility)
06/2013 - 18 mil/mL, 29% motility
10/2013 - 15.30 mil/mL, 65% motility
09/2014 - 3.75 mil/mL, 48% motility
12/2014 - 4.93 mil/mL, 20% motility
12/2014 - 4.66 mil/mL, 60% motility
07/2017 - 34 mil/mL, 47% motility

Tesosterone - (8.7 - 25.1 - normal range)
12/2014 - 1.60 (low)
01/2015 - 1.54 (low) Started clomid
02/2015 - 7.14 (norm )
07/2017 - 6.30 (low) Started clomid
08/2017 - 12 (norm)

07/2017
Liquefaction - Incomplete
Rapid & Linear - 5%
Viability n/a
Normal ovals 1%
20% pyriform

FSH - 0.7-11.1 - normal range
12/2014 - FSH - 4.1 (norm)
02/2015 - FSH - 8.1 (norm)
07/2017 - FSH - 5.85 (norm)
08/2017 - FSH - 10.07 (norm)

01/2015 - OH started on Clomid
07/2017 - OH started on Clomid


----------



## LillyTame

In July OH was finally seen and started on Clomid again. He doesn't repeat his SA again until October but his blood work is showing improvement all ready. 

I was reading that new sperm can be generated between 42-90 days, so we're in that window now and our timing was really good this cycle, so I'm really hopeful. Being hopeful sucks because it sure hurts when AF shows up. 

So here I am, about 3dpo and ready to pee on all the sticks! :haha:

I thought I had missed my chance this cycle because I didn't have my usual OV signs which were due right around the same time as finals. So, I just thought stress from school caused a delay. I then remembered that a couple months earlier I was late oving too. I decided to look up my averages and noticed I OV late every other month! So according to that I was able to pinpoint this OV, it matched up perfectly! I don't remember if that was the case back when I had BB#1 but I did have long cycles back then too. I OV between CD18-23.

Sometimes I'm in the mood to symptom spot and record everything and sometimes I don't So I'll save this spot for that.

Mar - BFN
Apr - OV CD22, BFN
May - OV CD19, BFN
Jun - OV CD23, BFN
Jul - OV CD 18, NTNP, AF
Aug - OV CD 23, BFN


----------



## LillyTame

5dpo, can I test yet?! Lol The thought does cross my mind but it's not at the point where it's all I can think about. Maybe I'll try to hold off until this coming weekend.


----------



## LillyTame

6dpo, I think I'm going to make it through the night! lol No real symptoms. I seem to be in a better mood than I usually am at this point in my cycle. I noticed the same for my only BFP cycle.


----------



## Cowgirl07

Here


----------



## Twag

Stalking :ninja:


----------



## 3chords

7 DPO...you can start testing on Friday for sure. :D


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome, ladies! Thanks for keeping me company.

7dpo! I made it another day! I currently don't feel like testing. Hope that lasts all night. Tomorrow will be hard because I'm off. But I'll have BB and he doesn't let me go to the bathroom alone, so it's hard to pee on sticks. I might just make it until Friday. Maybe. Not counting on it lol


----------



## Twag

:dust: good luck with the holding off of testing :haha:


----------



## LillyTame

8 DPO BFN :coffee:


----------



## Twag

Still early :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

9dpo BFN and I'm out of tests! Guess we wait until Wednesday....or until Amazon delivers my package... whichever comes first lol


----------



## LillyTame

I can't sleep. The long and short of it is I had spotting tonight. Way more than the IB had with BB. His was a few drops that could have easily been missed. This was a full tissue wipe worth but still all light pink. My app says AF is due tomorrow. My own count says Tuesday/Wednesday. Either way, I don't usually spot before AF. I had one good wipe worth of the spotting. Went to the bathroom about 2 hrs later and nothing! Nothing on the pad I put on either. I start to let my imagination run a little then I think, don't get your hopes up. You're going to be crushed to find full on AF in the morning. Either way... I can't sleep.


----------



## Twag

:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

:witch: is here :cry:


----------



## Twag

Sorry Lilly :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mamabear78

Hi I'm new to this, but wondering for those TTC are y'all on meds, do you have any tips for me? I am 39 i have 1-19yo son on college n my husband and I lost our baby in 2014 and really want to try and have our own together so decided to actively try before I turn 40 in March money is tight so iui and if may not be an option so any advice or tips appreciated. Also struggling with low libido for past several months HELP


----------



## LillyTame

Welcome, Mamabear78! :flower: This is a personal journal, so you might get more help in the general forums. Try TTC over 35yo. My recommendation is, if you haven't already, both you and your hubby get basic fertility lab work and a semen analysis done. Maybe because of your ages, they might not make you wait the usual year of TTC before they start testing. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Cycle 1 of when OH's clomid is supposed to be working. I should be excited. Why am I not excited? Maybe because we've been trying since March and I want to be done with TTC. Maybe because OH is out of town (went to help with hurricane assistance) and we didn't know when he was returning so we arranged for my aunt to come visit from Cali in case he was gone when I started classes. I would need someone to watch BB and we didn't want to wait to the last minute in making arrangements because my aunt has 2 jobs, so she'd need to let them know. Anyway, it just so happens she is coming during my fertile week...and guess what! OH will be home for it too, even though we didn't think he would be. I can't imagine having sex with my auntie in the house and our house is just not big enough for me to even pretend that she wouldn't hear. Maybe we'll try softcups. I need to see if I have any. Le sigh. Why do I feel so blah? :coffee:


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Staking :) oh no what unlucky timing with your Aunt!


----------



## LillyTame

CD 15. Alright, getting close to OV day! I got a nice dose of EWCM today. I'm hoping OH gets home while BB is down for a nap, running out of time! This will be our only chance to BD before my aunt gets here tonight and OV isn't due until CD 18. I don't know what we'll do leading up to that. May do a soft cup or two. Just going to play it by ear. Wish me luck!


----------



## LillyTame

1 dpo. OV came a couple days earlier than I expected. Good thing I was doing opks. We barely "made it" this cycle, but we're in with a chance. Hopefully a stronger chance than we've had since March since the Clomid should be working for OH by now. So now we wait.

2 dpo Great energy and mood
3 dpo "

4 dpo " I swear I felt some little pinching, annoying cramping last night. No, it's totally not just gas! lmao

5 dpo " Getting close to testing time! Woohoo! I made a pact with a friend that I wouldn't test until she gets her BFP or AF arrives.

6 dpo Woohoo! I made it to 5 dpo before testing really started taking up room in my brain lol. But I won't test. Pretty tired this morning even though I got decent sleep. Yea, I know I'm fishing lol I keep feeling some momentary pinching on my right side every now again. Probably nothing, but my heart hopes it's something. My face is pretty clear, I'm usually pretty pimply. my mood is so-so. I feel like I could go either way today with the right motivation lol I guess that's good because I usually know instantly when I'm in a bitchy mood. Hmmmm...random stronger sharp pain tonight on the right. Actually made me say ouch. Then gone after a minute

7 dpo Had some light AF like cramping during the night that seems to have gone away. Light AF like cramping before AF is normal for me. Some light, different cramping during the day. BBs are definitely tingly/itchy. Decent more and energy. Still no acne.

8 dpo I'm not having my usual light pre-af cramping and not going to the bathroom as much as I usually do in the tww.

9 dpo Still no mentionable cramping. If I do feel something its on the right side...where I had the sharp pain. Makes me think SOMETHING is going on just right there. I'm a little bit of a grump today, easily annoyed. I noticed my face is drier than usual...which is why I'm not having all my usual acne. the wait continues with fingers crossed.

10 dpo bfn and I'm starting to get cramps. I'm sad. I was really hoping this was it.

11 dpo BFN light cramps

12 dpo AF


----------



## 3chords

Good luck!!


----------



## LillyTame

8 dpo I feel so....so...normal! PLEASE let this be a sign! No pre-af cramping, no moodiness, and I know this is gross but my deodorant sucks during my tww. I always plan on trying to find something stronger/different, but then usually forget. So, I'm not extra funky right now :haha: And usually in the tww I have to go to the bathroom a lot, none of that either so far.

:coffee:


----------



## 3chords

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## baby D

Fingers crossed for you! I hear lots that no symptoms is often the symptom of BFP!


----------



## LillyTame

AF is here


----------



## baby D

Sorry Hun &#128546; Keep going! It will happen!


----------



## Twag

:hugs:


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Damn! Stupid AF


----------



## LillyTame

CD 15 - BD, neg opk
CD 17 - beautiful pos OPK, BD :thumbup:

I hoping we get a BD session in tomorrow. That will match the pattern for the cycle we made BB.


----------



## Twag

Yay go team baby bear #2


----------



## LillyTame

OH did a SA about two weeks ago and today we reviewed the results with his doc. This is the first SA since he started Clomid. There has been some improvement on # of sperm as well as how they are swimming and amt that are normally shaped. So we're happy with the results. He wrote him a years prescription. Hopefully, we won't need a year. I've requested a referral to see someone at my doc regarding infertility. My hope is to get the process started for IUI. Maybe we can be doing an IUI by Jan. My insurance/primary care provider takes a long time to process things, so Jan is being optimistic.


----------



## LillyTame

5dpo, this cycle is going a lot like last cycle....not much of anything to report, so I'm not reading much into it. Really, really hoping I get a positive this month.


----------



## Twag

:dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Snuck in an early predictor test today because...why not? lol Neg, of course. And that's fine, I'm only 7dpo with nothing to report. :coffee:


----------



## Twag

Still plenty of time 7DPO is super early :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

11dpo fmu I'm having a hard time not telling anyone! I've told a few Facebook friends. Not even hubby knows yet. I put the base for the infant carseat in his car. Let's see how long it takes him to notice.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20171106_053924.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Twag

:happydance: yay wohoo :party:


----------



## 3chords

OMG yay!!!


----------



## LillyTame

12dpo evening tests.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20171107_210036.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twag

Lovely lines :dust:


----------



## LillyTame

Officially late
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20171108_064455.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 3chords

Beauty of a line!


----------



## LillyTame

Sooo annoying! I had an appt today to request an IUI consult, I went ahead and kept the appt to ask for OB consult instead. Well, they need a pos test in clinic before they can put in the request. Theirs came back negative! I was so confused and annoyed. I didn't even take a test at home today because things have been going so well.:dohh: Anyway, they want me to come back in a week. When I got home, of course, I took 3 different kinds of tests lol And they are all beautiful! I guess I'm just too early for their tests which leads me to believe they use some cheeeeeap ass , high threshold tests. I'm calmer now. A week to wait is fine, I have 9 months! I just wanted to get the ball rolling on the consult. Still annoyed though.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Omg how did i miss this! Congratulations! So annoying that they dont use good tests but hopefully they will catch up with the times next week. Yay!!! How did dh react?


----------



## 3chords

They must use crap tests. I once tested negative at a clinic when my beta was 67 and every test I owned was clearly positive.


----------



## LillyTame

My husband is happy but still reserved. He had 2 mcs in a previous relationship. But he says he is excited. First thing he asked was if he could stop taking the clomid now lol

His dad is coming for Thanksgiving and my family for Christmas, I want to tell everyone! Lol But my husband wants to wait until 2nd trimester. I think we made it to 11wks last time. We'll see. I remind him that a lose can occur at any point.


----------



## LillyTame

Did my final tests today. Tomorrow I'm mailing the extras to a friend.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20171112_081727.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cowgirl07

Yay look at those! Sorry Ive been off the last few days


----------



## Sweetkat

Stalking. How are you doing?

Btw, the fact your OH had MCs before may mean he has high DNA fragmentation. Obviously it's not relevant now as you are pregnant, but I had 3 MCs and one chemical because my oH has this issue. Could be some other reason of course. You could have requested this test as they can prescribe vitamins etc to improve the results.

Fx for a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## LillyTame

Hi sweetkat, welcome! Although we didn't tests the DNA of his sperm, that's likely. He was placed on clomid both times we tried to get pregnant and we got pregnant afterwards. We did see improvement in the shapes of the sperm heads and their swimming. 

Well, I GUESS I'm pregnant. The doc didn't call back to confirm the test I took yesterday but she put in the consult to the maternity care and they called me back *eye roll* I think that's a bit rude of her, but whatever
...we can move on now!


----------



## LillyTame

I'm going to move over to my pregnancy journal. I'm just going to reuse the original. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2313489-lts-build-bear-workshop-2-0-bearly-fluff-85.html#post38706799


----------

